# Easter Treat....One last plow



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

So for the 2nd time in the last 3 years on Easter we have had snow. This one has dropped about 15 cms with another 5 to 10 cms in the forecast for today and tonight. Here are a couple pics from today.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Lucky son of a...... Spring cleanups are already done around here haha.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

At least you know now what way the Easter Bunny came from!


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Wow, im so glad we arnt getting anymore snow, first of all everything is so soft and secondly i just got done raking all the stones out of my yard!

Werent you looking to upgrade to a larger plow?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Last time Easter was in March not 1/2 way through April.

Hope you enjoyed it and are on per push.payup


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

Jt13speed;776988 said:


> Werent you looking to upgrade to a larger plow?


Yeah I am getting a new boss in the fall. I figured that I would wait until the start of a new season. Plus this last winter has been busy construction wise and I had no time to really plow. We normally have 7 to 8 plows a winter and this winter it has been 16 times out. So I am going with the 7'6" SD.
Things are crazy soft I won't even go close to anyones lawn right now. I am staying about 6" away from the edge. Can't afford to get stuck......


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

cet;777098 said:


> Last time Easter was in March not 1/2 way through April.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed it and are on per push.payup


The last time we had snow on easter 2 years ago it was in April. We had 30 cms that time. this time I think we are at about 25. The only reason I remember 2 years ago is because I ended up pulling the wiring off my starter on my old ford when I got a little hung up and was without my truck for 3 days. 
I get per push. Everyone around here gets per push unless you are doing parking lots. It's hard enough to get contracts signed for my construction jobs let alone plowing......I am one of the lowest rates for contracting around and ppl think I charge to much...No one around here wants to pay for anything. Everyone wants to pay cash....


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*congrats.....nice pictures*


----------

